# Pleco and ick



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have 2 quarintined plecos and treated them for a week now
they show no signs of improvement
what to do?


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

what treatment are you using?


----------



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

the treatment on the bottle, quarintine, 1 drop per gallone, higher temp, aqarium salt, 
treat for two days and if not gone do a 50% change and do it again
the brand of ick med is Quick Cure
http://www.petco.com/product/3261/Aquarium-Products-Quick-Cure.aspx


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

are you sure its ich???


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also I recommend http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4615+4721&pcatid=4721 and http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4615+4769&pcatid=4769
for parasitic infections. Quick Cure is pretty good... but if they came from petsmart the ich is probably pretty resistant to quick cure because they use it constantly in their systems.


----------



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok i figured it out it was a fungus


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishfirst said:


> ... but if they came from petsmart the ich is probably pretty resistant to quick cure because they use it constantly in their systems.


Ff: I appreciate this info in your post.

TR


----------



## excalibur08 (Sep 19, 2008)

update

one pleco is cleared up and healthy but the clown one died


----------

